# 22 Women Confess Why They Hate Giving Oral Sex



## Doc

*22 Women Confess Why They Hate Giving Oral Sex*

Whether women love it or hate it, they almost definitely have an opinion about giving oral sex. Sometimes they're into it, sometimes they're not, and sometimes, it’s all about just focusing on trying not to gag. And many women might even love it and hate it at the same time. In any case, we asked 22 women on Reddit whether why they hate giving head, and the responses will shock you, especially #19!

http://www.jellyshare.com/article-793/2/22-women-confess-why-they-hate-giving-oral-sex/



“He finishes. (Which is just a nice way of saying that he explodes 1 billion little wriggly sperm into your mouth, which immediately begin gasping for air, racing towards an egg they’ll never find). Grouped together, they have the consistency of warm snot and the taste of broken dreams. And it doesn’t matter whether you spit or swallow; some of them will definitely end up wedged in sad little sperm graveyards between your teeth.” 

—Rosie


----------



## Doc

*

“Even when it doesn’t take forever, it still feels like it’s taking forever.* How long have I been doing this for? Forty minutes? No? It’s only been 10? Well, in blowjob minutes, that’s like an hour and a half, so I stand by my original point.” 

—Lane


----------



## Doc

“I don’t suck dick. That’s the deal, plain and simple. I know this statement is sure to enrage heaps of men, and even women, who consider blowjobs a mandatory part of anyone’s sexual repertoire. I totally get that. Here’s the thing, though: I fucking hate it. I’ve never enjoyed cramming a penis in my mouth. Now, before you go and report me to the MRA, I want to clarify that this does not at all mean I hate penises. I don’t think they are ugly, or gross. The standard penis has quite a practical and sleek design, which I greatly admire. As much as I love my vagina and all its parts, I do often find myself jealous of how worry—free the penis seems to be. If you tried talking to a penis about daily discharge, menstruation, pH balance, or pap smears, the penis would have nothing to say in return. Mostly because it’s a penis, and penises can’t talk, but also because it doesn’t have to deal with these things. Not only that, but it doesn’t even require a wipe after urination. Kudos to you, penis. All I’m saying is that I despise the act of putting one in my mouth, and forcing my mouth to partake in the motions my hand or vagina could perform instead.” 

—Alison


----------



## Doc

“I hate giving head. It’s not from lack of trying, though! The taste and the smell are unbearable, even if my boyfriend’s just stepped straight out of the shower! Just thinking about it makes me retch.” 

—Claire


----------



## Doc

“I don’t mind blowjobs, but swallowing is just the worst. I can’t stop visualizing it as a penis sneezing in my mouth. I am not really that keen on tasting other people’s body fluids.” 

—Mischa

The rest of the gals opinions are at the link in the 1st post.


----------



## Doc

I could not help but read all 22.   19 was nothing special ...just another way of saying NO BJ.   

Here are the rest of the women who prefer not to give BJ's.

22 out of millions, really is not that bad.   What do ya think?


----------



## Doc

the last few.   and that's it.   


And to the rest of the lades out there never doubt that we appreciate all you do.


----------



## Danang Sailor

This is one of the areas where, IMO, it is definitely better to give than receive!    I absolutely adore bringing a woman to orgasm that way!!


----------



## FrancSevin

Danang Sailor said:


> This is one of the areas where, IMO, it is definitely better to give than receive!  I absolutely adore bringing a woman to orgasm that way!!


Agreed!  My favorite three words from a woman....;

Yes! *YES!* *YES!

*


----------



## Lenny

Doc said:


> *22 Women Confess Why They Hate Giving Oral Sex*


This is why alcohol was invented.


----------



## FrancSevin

DrakeHeyman said:


> Sorry, did you know that regular sex promotes the production of hormones that have a positive effect on the body, well-being and brain function. For example, adrenaline is released in women in situations close to orgasm. The body reacts to the release of adrenaline into the blood with enthusiasm and a state close to euphoria. Similarly, oxytocin, a well-known hormone responsible for the attachment of partners to each other, is released during intimacy, kisses and hugs. So I would like to ask if I put my partner in latex and put toys on him will he like this process or not?


Yes, Of course.
This is not new news to anyone who cares to do it right.

I have spent 54 years,  with the same woman, proving the theory and science you have suggested.  She's now 71 and  looks 55 I'm 74 and look every one of them.

But smiling


----------



## Lenny

FrancSevin said:


> Yes, Of course.
> This is not new news to anyone who cares to do it right.
> 
> I have spent 54 years,  with the same woman, proving the theory and science you have suggested.  She's now 71 andlooks 55 I'm 74 and look every one of them.
> 
> But smiling


I'm 74 too. That salpeter they made us take in the Navy still hasn't kicked in.


----------



## olivia24

I am way  prettier than them. And  heck no!!  There  is a  place for that  thing  and  it  isnt  in my mouth!!


----------

